

Mobile Apps Tools/Frameworks - amourgh

Hello guys,<p><pre><code>   For those among you who have developed a mobile app,what tools/framework did you use?
   What frameworks,resources do you recommend for someone who wants to begin developing for mobile?

   Thank you</code></pre>
======
tgriesser
Checkout Appcelerator Titanium <http://www.appcelerator.com/> ... I took a
look at Phonegap first and for whatever reason overlooked
Appcelerator...Phonegap is great but has a lot of limitations once you want to
get beyond the basics.

Appcelerator's "kitchen sink" demo is an awesome demonstration of what you can
do with it, and contains some great code to get started.
<https://github.com/appcelerator/KitchenSink>

------
plasma
I have not developed a mobile application yet, but services like
www.phonegap.com look pretty neat for at least rapid prototyping and getting
an app in the hands of customers quickly.

